# Netherworld



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in Atlanta and I visited Netherworld last night with my girlfriend and some other friends. There were more people than I've ever seen waiting to go through a haunted house. They must make millions. So anyway, we went through the basement haunted house with the shorter line called Primal Fear. We're going back tonight to go through the main attraction Leviathan. Primal Fear was great though. The sets were amazing. And I have to say one of my favorite things were all the actors outside scaring people in line. They were great and their makeup was fantastic. I have some pictures but I'll have to post them later. www.fearworld.com


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Nice, I'd like to see the pics!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ben does a great job and is very talented!!


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

So last night we made it to the main attraction, Leviathan. All I can say is wow. I haven't been so happy after exiting a haunted house in a long time. If you ever have the chance to go through this house it will be money well spent. The sets, actors, makeup is all absolutely amazing. I may even go back. If I had my way I would have spent hours in there just inspecting everything. Still waiting to get my pictures but I'll have them up asap.


----------

